# Cyprichromis turning brown and stopped eating



## Dandy Don (Feb 20, 2016)

I've raised various Cyps over the years and I've had success breeding them.
I picked up a group of six in February, and they've been fine until last week. One turned brown and spends its day inverted against the glass.
This morning, I noticed a second one near the bottom, and it had also turned brown.
I had the same issue with paracyps a couple of years ago. They suddenly turned brown and stopped eating. They pointed upward along the glass and appeared to go blind since they would only eat if the food bumped them in the mouth.
I feed them Prime Flake and occasionally NLS, but they don't eat it much.
The rest of my tank includes Julies, Brevis, Calvus and Bristlenose Plecos.
Any suggestions as to what is going on and how I can help them?
Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What do their feces look like?

What are the dimensions of your tank? Usually cyps are better in groups of 12 or more. What species?

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Dandy Don (Feb 20, 2016)

It's a standard 135 gallon: 72x18x24.
The water parameters are good.
It is a group of six cyprichromis leptosoma utinta. I bought them as fry at an auction in February.
I've not seen their feces, and I don't see them eating. One has been like this for more than a week. I don't know how it's still alive.
The other four cyps in the group are fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyps hold for a month without eating, so for now it won't die of starvation.

Watch for feces. The ones that are eating should be passing waste. You want it to be thick and food-colored as opposed to white or clear and thready.

Why don't you see them eating? They should swarm the food just like any other Tangs.


----------



## Dandy Don (Feb 20, 2016)

The waste for the others that are eating seems fine.
The pair that turned brown just hover inverted against the glass. They are moving, sometimes near the top, sometimes middle of the glass, but always head down, underside against the glass.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How big are they? They sound stressed.


----------



## Dandy Don (Feb 20, 2016)

Everything in the tank is young, except for the plecos. I bought them all together at an auction in February. I would guess they're almost 2 1/2 inches. The two that turned brown are the largest of the cyps group.


----------

